# DIY Portable Floating Ping Pong Ball Target.



## Thin Man (Feb 18, 2012)

Fascinating and clever.


----------



## dan in mi (Dec 17, 2009)

Can you boost V1 with a 12v power source? Longer life and more air?


----------



## CFGuy (Sep 14, 2012)

Says the video is private?


----------



## Hank D Thoreau (Dec 9, 2008)

I love it. Classic over design. Just what folks accuse me of.


----------



## Thin Man (Feb 18, 2012)

Perhaps someone should do a re-write of the William Tell story that finds his boy laying on his back blowing the ping-pong ball up into the air as his dad shoots it.

Then again, maybe an old film of the Wilhelm Brothers doing that very stunt will pop up ... it's right up their alley.


----------



## cubefx (May 8, 2012)

dan in mi said:


> Can you boost V1 with a 12v power source? Longer life and more air?


I was thinking to add bigger 6 volt battery, but I was concerned that the motor itself might be not suitable for long runs. BTW you can find the 12V Air Blowers fairly cheap on FleaBay. I have seen them as low as $10 - $15.




CFGuy said:


> Says the video is private?


Sorry, my bad, just fixed the video.



Hank D Thoreau said:


> I love it. Classic over design. Just what folks accuse me of.


Yep, it is definitely "heavy duty".


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

That's great my kids would love it


----------



## LRJammer (Jun 22, 2013)

I have seen this done with an AC powered shop-vac. Naturally the greater volume produces greater stand-off of the ball from the nozzle.


----------



## cubefx (May 8, 2012)

JParanee said:


> That's great my kids would love it


Kids will love it. My son is six years old and this is his second favorite target (right after water balloons)  BTW I shot the video with Gopro. Lowest settings but used 240 fps.



LRJammer said:


> I have seen this done with an AC powered shop-vac. Naturally the greater volume produces greater stand-off of the ball from the nozzle.


Yes, that where I got the idea. I just did not wanted to mess with 60ft of extension cords.


----------



## ArcherFletch (Jul 8, 2012)

Great idea and thank you for sharing the "evolution" of the design!


----------



## dad2sixmonkeys (Jun 26, 2011)

Our club has something similar that we use a shop vac to power. It's a ton of fun.


----------



## Destroyer (Sep 11, 2009)

Well done! :thumbs_up


----------

